# New Games



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what games are on your list to buy towards the end of the year?

There are a fair few being released. 


Driver 3 San Francisco - Maybe

Fifa 12 - Yes just to add to the collection of 9, 10 & 11

Formula 1 2011 - Yes because I enjoyed 2010 

Uncharted 3 Drake's Deception - No, didn't like 2

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3 - Of course! 

Need For Speed The Run - Yes because I like NFS

Battlefield 3 - Would like to, never played 1 or 2. 

Dead Island - No, ran out of money :lol:

Think there the main ones.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Driver 3

Gears of War 3

Don't really know of any more at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Battlefield I will be buying to try it out
Cod MW3 will be an instant purchase

The Call of duty franchise is too addictive to stay away from


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 is a must and so is FIFA 12.

Think that's all I'll be after for a while because I have quite a lot of game but only ever play Black Ops and FIFA 11 anyway...


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

FIFA 12 all the way


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ill throw in another two that will have you shooting your load at!











Cinematics are exceptional.

Also GTA 5 is getting made just now


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

GTA me likey.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

was hoping for true crime, but he  have cancelled the production of it in favour of MMORPG's *****...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

FIFA 12

Maybe Call of Duty, see what online is like.

Battlefield bad company for sure, has the potential to be game of the year.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Saints row aswell


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Currently I have a few on order. 

Battlefield 3 
MW 3
Forza 4 
Gears 3 
FIFA 12 
Saints row 3 
Uncharted 3 
Batman arkham city 
Dead island
Tom clancys ghost recon future soldier
Aliens colonial marines 
The elder scrolls V skyrim 

That's all I think


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Also GTA 5 is getting made just now


Where did you read that? I can't find anything to suggest it even exists.

Saints row the third looks like it will be absolutely insane.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Battlefield 3. I loved/love the bad company 2. My fav FPS by far!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

byrnes said:


> Battlefield 3. I loved/love the bad company 2. My fav FPS by far!


^ I only bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 Yesterday, and it is AMAZING. I'm absolutely hooked :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Where did you read that? I can't find anything to suggest it even exists.
> 
> Saints row the third looks like it will be absolutely insane.


I have inside info from a dude making it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Noone bothered about halo aniversary or skyrim?! 

Forza 4 high up my list too.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Where did you read that? I can't find anything to suggest it even exists.
> 
> Saints row the third looks like it will be absolutely insane.


R* did announce a while ago they were creating gta5


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got these on Pre-Order

GOW3
MW3
BF3
Forza 4
FIFA 12
Halo Anniversary 
Assassins Creed:Revelations

And if it's decent I'll get a copy of Jonah Lomu Rugby Challenge


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

BF3 is on order, need to preorder MW3...

...and looking forward to Star Wars for Kinect. It better not be rubbish or I'll cry...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tes Skyrim.
That is all.

boink.




awesomeness.
Only on Pc of course,consoles are bleh.


----------

